

M-rge Is Offering $1 Million of Free Coworking Space and Classes for Hackers - trevor99
http://betabeat.com/2012/08/mrge-m-rge-1-million-free-office-space-coworking-alleynyc-lean-startup-machine/
up to 500 hackers/designers apply: http://m-rge.com
======
shurane
Apart from not being prejudiced against the 'bridge and tunnnel' crowd and
cheaper rates, what differentiates AlleyNYC from other coworking spaces?
General Assembly and New Work City also offer classes and host events.

I know there is an increasing demand for coworking spaces, and that's great.
But I would like to know what makes them so different from each other.

~~~
saltzmanjason
The real difference is that AlleyNYC HELPS spartups, and has offered free
space. Other co-working places have never done this EVER. GA is all classes
and they are SUPER expensive. Its all about vibe and community. Come to
ALleyNYC and you will understand!

~~~
shurane
By the way, where is AlleyNYC's webpage?

------
trevor99
Here's the actual link to apply for the free space/classes:
<http://m-rge.com/>

It's an application only to filter out non-hackers & designers.

------
carlsednaoui
If you haven't been to the alley yet, you should definitely check it out. The
space is amazing and I absolutely loved the vibe there while volunteering for
eCommerceHackDay.

------
zemo
I have a hard time seeing how a space with no developer pedigree will be able
to create educational resources for developers.

~~~
trevor99
The space is not trying to be like GA, ie. classes aren't the point. It's
trying to curate the best hacker and design talent into a common community.
From my experience at Dogpatch Labs in NYC, free is extremely effective at
getting the best people.

------
bizodo
Wow. Great article. Love the love for bizodo and the alley NYC. Changing the
world.

------
saltzmanjason
This is AWESOME. Spread the word and help start-ups!

------
michaelgold
Congrats guys!

------
leansf
Good stuff!

------
franycakes
Very cool!

------
obs770
The Alley is the SPOT!

